# Moto GP



## SmokeyJock

Hello, 

I am looking for info on where to buy tickets for the Moto GP races next weekend at Motegi.

Does any one know if it is possible to buy a ticket at the gate? Or does this event sell out?

I have found a few websites selling tickets but i am sure they have added a big commission onto the price.

Thanks,


----------



## Joppa

SmokeyJock said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for info on where to buy tickets for the Moto GP races next weekend at Motegi.
> 
> Does any one know if it is possible to buy a ticket at the gate? Or does this event sell out?
> 
> I have found a few websites selling tickets but i am sure they have added a big commission onto the price.


No personal experience, but according to the official website, there are still tickets available in most stands, though guaranteed parking permit is fast selling out. One thing to bear in mind is that by buying a ticket in advance, you make a big saving, like 3000 yen (9000 yen instead of 12000 yen for unreserved seat), so it's worth getting one. There are various outlets, but all require good Japanese skills, so unless you are fluent I suggest you go with a Japanese speaker to a convenience store where you can buy and print out a ticket using its self-service terminal. Also make a plan on how to get to Motegi, which is some distance away from Tokyo. Best way is to travel by Shinkansen to Utsunomiya and catch a direct bus to the circuits which leaves at 0850. Return leaves at 1540. Expect a lot of congestion, but they will put on enough buses for all who want to travel - no reservation required (fare 1500 yen each way). There are direct buses from Tokyo, but are all sold out.
twinring.jp (in Japanese only)


----------



## SmokeyJock

Hi Joppa,

Thanks for the info, great stuff.

I managed to reserve a ticket from the Twinring website and am able to pick up the ticket from the information booth at the stadium.

I dont suppose you how long the train takes from Tokyo do you.

Just trying to plan an itinerary for the Sunday morning.

Last time i was in Tokyo i found the staff at the train stations very helpful, which was lucky as i was useless at navigating my way round

Thanks again

Smokey


----------



## Joppa

SmokeyJock said:


> I managed to reserve a ticket from the Twinring website and am able to pick up the ticket from the information booth at the stadium.


Well done.



> I dont suppose you how long the train takes from Tokyo do you.


If you are taking Tohoku Shinkansen, it's about an hour from Tokyo station, 6 min less from Ueno. On the Sunday there are Yamabiko leaving Tokyo at 0704 (arriving 0754), 0716 (0807) and 0740 (0837). One-way fare 4800 yen. If you want to save money, you can travel on rapid train Rabit leaving Ueno at 0649 and arriving at 0817 and local train leaving 0659 and arriving 0842. One-way fare 1890 yen. It's about 70 miles from Tokyo. While the connecting JR bus is supposed to take 90 min, a report from a few years back suggests it can take nearer 2 hours because of congestion. There is Motegi station much nearer the venue, but requires two changes and you have to get an expensive taxi for the final leg to Twinring, so I suggest you stick to Utsunomiya.
Hope you have a great day.


----------

